# Wacem Broadheads "Triton"



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

those look awesome. is the blade angle 60 degrees. when can we get some
thanks


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm very impressed w/ the design of this head. Sort of a replacable blad Montec w/o the sharpening issues. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

What are they selling for? Has 5 shot done any testing of these heads?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh yeah, they look great and they look like they would fly very accurately.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

How much are they ?????


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

$31.99 for a 4 pack. Which is cheaper than many out there considering their construction. I know you can get them at Archery Warehouse.Here's a link to them 

They do look sweet. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Who could I contact to get a pack for some testing for our local club and New Mexico Magazine??
thanks
jason


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

There's a "Contact us" link on their website. You can contact Scott at ... [email protected]


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I got mine in the mail today and I have to say...they look even better in person. I'll give details after I get a chance to shoot them.

Small note...I put all 4 on my Black Hawk Vapors with a Turbo Nock and they spun tested clean right off the bat. First time that's ever happened for me.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I got mine in the mail today also. My initial impressions are as follows.

1: overall looks like a well built head that come 4 to a pack.. was only expecting 3.

2: sharpness will shave hair w/ some effort.. but I'm gonna do a little finish work on them before using them.

3: I'm also going to work on the point a bit.. but I do this with all of my broadheads w/ this style of tip.. IE muzzy, wasp, montec...

4: the overall length is about 1/4" shorter than a 100gr montec... but the cutting diameter is slightly larger (1/32").


The only things that I didn't care for were.. if you take the broadhead off the arrow.. there's nothing holding it together other than the washer at the base. This could cause some lost blades or just a hassle if you're removing the broadheads.. or if they happen to come loose for some reason. The other thing was I installed the head on a 2213 that I had handy.. and the blades caught a tad on the insert before the broadhead was tightened completely. This might be an issue on larger diameter shafts.

I'll let you guys know how the heads perform after I get a chance to shoot them.


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

In my shop we do a lot of broad head testing, The Wac'ems are the only head tested that passed every one of our tests. The tests that were conducted were:
accuracy out of many different bows
feild point tests(the head has to fly with feild points)
shot through wood
shot through cinder block
shot into 1/2 plate steel
penetration tests (shot into a new block target and measured)

The wac'ems kept there blades through everything. They flew great. They came out on top after all was said and done!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I just got mine in the mail today as well...talk about a 'wow' effect. Only a couple of broadheads have ever given that to me, and this is one of them. The blades are sharper than 90% of the broadheads out there, and thicker to boot which should make them a little stronger. 

The only thing I touched up was the nose of the head...I feel that the blades are plenty...and I do mean plenty sharp right out of the package. 

I like the abundance of threads...makes a very secure connection to the arrow shaft, and talk about great spinning...absolutely no wobble at all. 

I've also noticed that a lot of the broadheads weight is at the back end of the ferule...I think this might be one factor to it's accuracy. The fact that the weight distribution more resembles a field point. That way the dynamic distribution of the arrow weight is not effected when switching from FP to BH. 

I'll get some shooting done this weekend hopefully and I'll be able to report on the heads accuracy. I don't think I'm even going to bother shooting these heads through plyboard or any other medium...all it takes is a second of handeling these heads to know that they are tough as heck and can withstand lots of abuse. 

Question for wacem...what's the going price for replaceable blades and how many come in a package?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Just checked mine out again.. and I must have had 1 blade that was dull.. cuz I just checked the rest of them... and now my arm is bald. Definately a very tough design. Got the tips as sharp as a needle.. ready for some testing.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

> Question for wacem...what's the going price for replaceable blades and how many come in a package?


Looking like 13.50 /dozen. According to the Archery Warehouse Site.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Very nice looking head, can't wait to get my hands on some for some testing. Headed to check them out now.


----------



## slayr (Jul 16, 2004)

I just picked up 2 packs of them, they shoot like darts. I found mine at Archery Experts, here's the link http://store.yahoo.com/archery-experts/


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Looks Like a super head


very narrow cut Good for women some body has done his home work


They should send some to 5 Shot if they were Smart for testing


TINK


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Tried.....*

I have been trying to get in contact with Scott at Wac'em, but to no avail...I have tried email and phone calls and can not get an answer from anybody...If anybody out there knows him tell him to check his email!?!? 


PUG


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Send him a PM...he replied to me in a matter of minutes with both of the ones I sent him.


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Love the Wac'em Triton 125gr. Wicked and nasty!!


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been using these heads for about 5 years and they are without a doubt the most accurate durable heads i have ever used. One of the best on the market.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

u can order them direct through wac em now


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

How about a 4 blader....


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

they make em their called the exit 4 blade heads


----------

